# Looking to buy a TV satellite



## BigAl RIP

Need a good TV satellite system for the new camp trailer . What do you have or recommend ???


----------



## Danang Sailor

We have good friends who swear by - not at - their Winegard system.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yes , I am also thinking Winegard  is the way to go .


----------



## JimVT

I don't know how it works but was told you can use the same as home. then you buy a receiver??


----------



## EastTexFrank

We use a Winegard.  We bring along one of the receiver boxes from the house and we're good to GO.  Just have to reprogram it for changing zip codes.


----------



## RedRocker

EastTexFrank said:


> We use a Winegard. We bring along one of the receiver boxes from the house and we're good to GO. Just have to reprogram it for changing zip codes.


 
That's what we do, have a Winegard carryout, call Direct TV & have them move the service to the area we're staying to get local channels.


----------



## BigAl RIP

We bought the Winegard system with the receiver . Everywhere we looked it seemed to be the best . I went ahead and got the permanent roof mount too . I don't want to be lugging this thing outside every time I want to watch TV . 

 That it .....!!!!  This was the last little  convenience toy we needed to add to  really enjoy and spend a lot of time on the road this winter !


----------



## RedRocker

What satellite company arre you using Al? Tell me about the program that came with the receiver.


----------



## BigAl RIP

RedRocker said:


> What satellite company arre you using Al? Tell me about the program that came with the receiver.


 We went with a Winegard bundle package . It will be set up to use a Dish TV Receiver VIP 211Z which was included in the price .The satellite is a Winegard PA2000R Pathway X1.


----------



## RedRocker

I picked up a Winegard carryout & just grab the box out of our bedroom. First time I used it I couldn't get local channels in Amarillo. Found out later you have to have them move your service to the location you're traveling. Tried that when we went to Moab, but were under a bunch of trees & coulnd't get a signal. So I'm 0 for 0 so far.
It would be nice to have the traveling setup that uses local channels from either coast, but we only use it a few times a year right now, so paying X amount of bucks a month seems like a waste of money.


----------

